
Creating a sidebar for your GitHub wiki - lipanski
https://help.github.com/articles/creating-a-sidebar/
======
lipanski
I first saw this here today - [https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/You-
should-install-Q...](https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki/You-should-
install-QoS-on-all-your-servers) and found it very useful, especially for
people using GitHub wiki pages to store documentation.

